# anula (pe cineva) (ceva)



## peter_pierre

Buna,
Cum as putea exprima in engleza ideea de a anula o persoana sau un lucru?
|
PE CINEVA: Aceasta hotarare nu il anuleaza, desi nu e departe de a se intampla.
CEVA: Aceasta teorie anuleaza libertatea, anuleaza aproape orice manifestare in contextul prezentat mai sus.
|
|
La PE CINEVA m-am gandit ca ar fi: ANNUL (desi nu gasesc sensul asta in dictionar)
La CEVA m-am gandit la: ELIMINATE, ABOLISH...


----------



## Reef Archer

Salut,

„A anula pe cineva” nu-mi pare a avea niciun sens în l. română.
To belittle ar fi ceva într-o ceartă conjugală, de exemplu, când unul din soți îi reproșează cuiva că ar fi „o nulitate”.
„A fi anulat” ca persoană, însă... nu văd cum ar putea face asta o hotărâre, indiferent cine ar emite hotărârea. Nici pe la vorbitorii de engleză nu cred că se întâmplă asta.

Dacă ideea e că _i s-ar anula anumite drepturi_, atunci e cu totul o altă poveste, deși, în opinia mea, trebuie reformulat enunțul în l. română.

_A anula ceva_ = vezi oricare traducere pentru lista de sinonime din dexonline.

Aruncă o privire și pe hallo.ro. Mereu găsești ceva surprinzător pe acolo.


----------



## peter_pierre

Ma refer la "a anula pe cineva ca persoana".
|
De exemplu, un sistem al evidentei populatiei, care s-ar baza strict pe cifre si nimic mai mult (si nu cred ca va mai fi mult pana acolo), ar anula un om (ca persoana).
|
_pentru sensul de a anula CEVA..._ar fi urmatorul exemplu:
E un citat destul de cunoscut al unui parinte: "Credinta e un risc al ratiunii; dar nicidecum o *anulare*, ci, dimpotriva, o iluminare a ei." (Pr. Arsenie Boca)


----------



## Reef Archer

To annihilate, atunci? A neutraliza?


----------



## peter_pierre

Ceva in genul lui _annihilate_, dar un cuvant mai "soft".
E foarte greu de gasit, caut de mult si nu gasesc. In unele contexte merge un mic rephrase, dar nu peste tot.
La "a anula ceva" ,mai gasesc variante, dar la "a anula pe cineva"... cu greu...


----------



## farscape

peter_pierre said:


> Ma refer la "a anula pe cineva ca persoana".
> |
> De exemplu, un sistem al evidentei populatiei, care s-ar baza strict pe cifre si nimic mai mult (si nu cred ca va mai fi mult pana acolo), ar anula un om (ca persoana).



Acesta este un exemplu clar al cerinţei ca orice întrebare să fie definită într-un context 

Bănuiesc că te referi la noţiunea de a depersonaliza sau dezumaniza, ceea ce nu-i totuna cu a anula o persoană - argumentele lui RA sunt mai mult decât suficiente aici.

_Depersonalise_ sau _dehumanise_ s-ar potrivi aici. 
|


peter_pierre said:


> _pentru sensul de a anula CEVA..._ar fi urmatorul exemplu:
> E un citat destul de cunoscut al unui parinte: "Credinta e un risc al ratiunii; dar nicidecum o *anulare*, ci, dimpotriva, o iluminare a ei." (Pr. Arsenie Boca)



OK, aici avem context, e mai uşor de interpretat 

Câteva sugestii:
- _to annihilate_ (to reduce to nonexistence)
_- to extinguish
- to eliminate
- to vanquish
- to subdue_


Best,


----------



## Reef Archer

Speram totuși că era mai mult context și se anulau lucruri, nu oameni 

„A-l desființa pe cineva ca om” parcă începe să prindă oareșce contur.

This resolution does not suppress/eliminate/abolish/eradicate him [...].
Faith [...] is by no means a cancellation [].


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> ...
> Faith [...] is by no means a cancellation [].



Ştiu şi eu? You can get a cancellation for a debt or a trip. Ceva de genul _Faith does not suppress/preclude reasoning_?

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

farscape said:


> Ştiu şi eu? You can get a cancellation for a debt or a trip.



Orice e posibil 

cancel (kansel) -celed or -celled, -celing or -celling
vt.
2    to make invalid; annul
3    to do away with; wipe out; abolish, withdraw, etc. [to cancel an order or a ticket reservation]
4    to neutralize or balance in force or influence; offset: often with out
5    Math. to remove (a common factor from both terms of a fraction, equivalents of opposite sign or on opposite sides of an equation, etc.)
6    Printing to delete or omit
vi.
to offset or cancel each other: with out
n.
1    the deletion or omission of matter in type or in print
2    a) the matter omitted or deleted b) the replacement for this
3    [Colloq.] cancellation (sense 3)
cancelable
adj.
canceler or canceller
n.

Etymology
[ME cancellen < Anglo-Fr canceler < LL cancellare, to strike out, cancel < L, to make resemble a lattice < cancelli, pl. of cancellus, lattice, grating, dim. of cancer, crossed bars, lattice, dissimilated < carcer, prison]

(C)1995 Zane Publishing, Inc.   (C)1994, 1991, 1988 Simon & Schuster, Inc.


----------



## peter_pierre

Da, Reef Archer, ceva in genul ma gandeam si eu, atunci cand e vorba de "a anula CEVA": la *abolish* sau *eliminate*. La "abolish" chiar aveam dubii, pt ca nu stiam cat s-ar potrivi in contextul de "a anula ceva". La *suppress* nu m-am gandit, multumesc pt varianta. De *cancel* nu stiu ce sa spun, l-am cautat in tot felul de contexte, si nu am gasit.
|
Dincolo, la contextul cu _neanularea ratiunii_, ma gandeam la *eliminate*, acolo merge, desi *suppress* merge de asemenea, asa cum mi-ai zis farscape. Multumesc. Si multumesc si pt celelalte multe variante, o sa le notez.
Am folosit *dehumanise* si *depersonalize* in alte contexte ale traducerii, dar vad ca merg si aici ambele (desi ceva mai mult "depersonalise").
|

<...>


----------



## irinet

Making this bad decision does not discredit/disfavour him ...


----------



## irinet

In making this unfortunate/unfavourable decision, he nearly puts himself in a bad light.


----------

